# Folder Lock Problems



## guywalls (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey, I'm having problems with a program called Folder Lock. Bascially, the program encrypts files or folders. However after a month of usage within the locker folder all the files I kept there have disappered.

The folders empty but they aren't deleted as the folder size isn't 0. 

I've been searching for a solution but can't find any. 

Anyone have any ideas on how I can go about retrieve files which appear hidden?


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

To rule out this being a specific issue with Folder Lock, the first thing you should do is contact New Softwares here to see what they have to say.

If you are unable to resolve the issue through New Softwares, please let us know and tell us what they said.


----------



## guywalls (Mar 23, 2008)

Its been a couple of days since I emailed them and still no reply.

I tried a couple of methods of trying to recover them but still no success.


----------



## guywalls (Mar 23, 2008)

After a little more trying I final solve the problem.

Can a mod close this thread down.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What was the resolution?


----------



## nilis (May 30, 2008)

hi..
can u pls tell me how u solved the proble,m






guywalls said:


> After a little more trying I final solve the problem.
> 
> Can a mod close this thread down.


----------



## folderlock60027 (Jul 7, 2008)

guywalls said:


> Hey, I'm having problems with a program called Folder Lock. Bascially, the program encrypts files or folders. However after a month of usage within the locker folder all the files I kept there have disappered.
> 
> The folders empty but they aren't deleted as the folder size isn't 0.
> 
> ...


how did u fix this. I'm having the same problem


----------



## elem3nt1 (Aug 4, 2008)

Please help I am having the same problem and I'm FREAKING OUT. I've gotten the files visible but they all have an e#~ extension (for example 'file.rtfe#~' or 'pic1.jpge#~' 

I've tried renaming and dropping them into their proper programs but the files don't read at all.

These are VERY important files and you are my only hope. I'd appreciate any help to recover them.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Since the original poster never came back, I'm going to close this one. If you other folks have an issue, please start your own thread with complete system details and problem description.


----------

